# 7/8ths FIgures



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

Here are some of my men inspecting the tracks in 7/8ths scale. JimB


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Nicely done...do I assume you make these? Ed


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

Would these work as a starter?? Another Hobby Lobby item











TOM


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom and All, 
Visit the SE Lounge www.7-8ths.info click on "Community" then "7/8ths Figure Modeling" and you will find the topic "7/8ths mannequin figures and BB&ME" by Rob Bennett with a short explanation of how he uses the wooden art mannequins as a basis for some figures. Rob is a popular and accomplished figure model producer for 16m and 7/8 scale figures. www.robbennett.org 
JimB (above) also makes 7/8 figures for sale, several of which grace my 7/8 train projects. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice figures Jim.
I like the more characterized figures in 7/8ths.
It is one of the benefits of modelling in a larger scale. The larger facial size lends itself to giving the little people lots of individual expression. 

Busy Bodies 

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks;

Just another thought. I believe our own Kevin Strong once gave a session on using "action figures" for 7/8ths scale folks. They are poseable, and can be "improved" with modelling clay and paint once in the desired pose. Many of them are a bit bulked up, but they are readily available at toy stores, and often quite reasonably priced (especially after the movie they were made to sell with becomes stale).

I recall seeing one of these figures in a modified Bachmann Shay (larger cab and longer stack) at one of Steve King's 7/8ths gatherings. I remember thinking "That engineer looks like he survived a boiler explosion." He was a Freddy Kruger action figure!

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to blow my own horn, but here are some of my 7/8ths scale figures next to my 7/8ths scale Kauila Live steamer


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks all. I have been away from the forum for a while. I do make *Little Plastic People* and am working on some others now. I hand sculpt these and make molds of the ones I like.  Jim


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

*Figures on the move*

Here are some of my latest. The Hunslet and custom coach belongs to a friend who is well known at the Diamondhead Steamup. You can make your own. Just ask for help if you want pointers. Jim


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

*Figures are now on Etsy*

My figures are now on Etsy which takes PayPal and Credit Cards. There are discounts on shipping of multiple pieces:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LittlePlasticPeople
https://www.facebook.com/LittlePlasticPeople

Thanks James


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

*Some smaller scale men*

I've added some 1:20.3 "ish" guys too. The standing guys are in the 3.25" tall range. thanks James


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

*Some New Guys at work*

Some new guys at the party or at work. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LittlePlasticPeople

https://www.facebook.com/LittlePlasticPeople


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

The quiet guy


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

A logger


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Good lookin guy Jim! Don't let him walk around in the house, he has spikes on his boots.


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Eric. His boots come off at the house. James


----------

